# Bath time!



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Smelly cats needed a bath!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics but i'm afraid these kittens are just too cute  The second last pic is my favourite.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very sweet, why did they need a bath?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Great photos. I like the third one down best. Nothing like a bath and drying off by a fire on a cold winter night


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww bless there little paws


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> very sweet, why did they need a bath?


Just a bit smelley, we tried some different cat little and it was just NASTY and got stuck to them when they peed etc.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful little fluff-bundles! Very cute


----------



## AikoYumii (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww they are so cute! My cat Henry hates baths!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

soooooooooo cute!


----------



## bellathemog (Sep 30, 2010)

The tabby is uber cutie!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures :thumbup: Your kitties are far too gorgeous  The picture of them together is so cute :001_wub:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

lovely pics I love the one where they are washing each other sooo cute

Angie x


----------



## Trinity_Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the 3rd picture!
our two are in need of a bath as are also a little on the smelly side... although i don't think they will be as well behaved as yours seem to be!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Trinity_Shadow said:


> I love the 3rd picture!
> our two are in need of a bath as are also a little on the smelly side... although i don't think they will be as well behaved as yours seem to be!


Please don't bathe your kittens. They really are too young.

There is absolutely no need to bathe kittens. The only situation I would say it was needed was if they were being treated for ringworm. Anything else can be cleaned off with a damp cloth, or wet cotton wool balls.

It can be dangerous to bathe kittens.


----------



## Trinity_Shadow (Dec 11, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Please don't bathe your kittens. They really are too young.
> 
> There is absolutely no need to bathe kittens. The only situation I would say it was needed was if they were being treated for ringworm. Anything else can be cleaned off with a damp cloth, or wet cotton wool balls.
> 
> It can be dangerous to bathe kittens.


We have been using a damp cloth but we found we were going through so many of them, the dirt that came off them was disgusting :scared:. When we picked them up they stank of dirty house and cigarette smoke. It's not as bad as it was but we just can't get this smell out of their fur.

What would be best for getting this out?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Try washing their favourite bedding in Bio washing powder/liquid. If they spend a lot of time sleeping on it afterwards I find my girls smell lovely (they don't smell bad to begin with though) ... like the washing powder. The same way bio powder neutralises smells in fabrics and carpets, I reckon it does the same for the kitties.

It's worth a try anyway


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Please don't bathe your kittens. They really are too young.
> 
> There is absolutely no need to bathe kittens. The only situation I would say it was needed was if they were being treated for ringworm. Anything else can be cleaned off with a damp cloth, or wet cotton wool balls.
> 
> It can be dangerous to bathe kittens.


I didnt know it was dangerous to bath a kittie..... why is that?


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

How on earth do you manage to bath them, mine hate water. If I soak some thing big in the bath it's a major jump if paws slide in by accident being too nosy.


----------



## Kat74Em (Oct 13, 2010)

On a completely unrelated note and just being nosey, I'd like to ask the OP what is the significance is of the Greek letters in the tattoo? If my rusting Greek doesn't fail me they are Iota, Chi, Theta, Psi, Sigma so it doesn't spell an actual word. Feel free to tell me to mind my own business!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute I didn't know it was bad to bath kittens why? Because they get cold too easily?


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Kat74Em said:


> On a completely unrelated note and just being nosey, I'd like to ask the OP what is the significance is of the Greek letters in the tattoo? If my rusting Greek doesn't fail me they are Iota, Chi, Theta, Psi, Sigma so it doesn't spell an actual word. Feel free to tell me to mind my own business!


Here you go: Ichthys - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ALTHOUGH I did get the wrong letter originally, Psi, but mistakes happens and reminds me I'm not perfect! haha Also shows to make sure your 110% sure you have the right design before they ink it on you.... :lol:

On topic, as far as I'm aware its totally fine to bathe both kittens and cats as long as you do it properly (correct shampoo, if any, and drying etc).
Hey, each to their own! Mine are fine :arf:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry but unless you are vastly experienced when it comes to bathing kittens it is a risk to do it. It's not good saying "well mine were fine", the next person to read that might think it's fine for them too ... but it could well not be.

You might find a read on these couple of threads helpful to answer the question 'why not?' ... http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/134859-bathing-kittens.html and http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/134794-im-getting-foster-kitty.html I take Tje's advice about this over anyones as she has a vast amount of knowledge about these things, and she is more likely to deal with and hear about cases where it has gone wrong.

Plus I have also heard of a case just this year where someone thought it a good idea to bathe a kitten because it had a runny tum and was hot. The kitten died within hours.

At the end of the day the risks outweigh the benefits IMO. The only reason for doing it (other than ringworm) is for your benefit and not your kitten. You don't have to bathe a kitten to clean up after a runny tum, and if your kitten smells ... well that's your issue not theirs. Besides, there are again things you can do without risking your kittens health by bathing.


----------

